# So.... you dont wear your seatbelt?



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

This is a bit rough to watch, but no gore. I'm guessing it was a car chase that was filmed by a helicopter. 

I posted this because a couple of my niece/nephews are now driving or will be shortly and there are quite a few younger people on the board that are their age also. Heck, even us older folks could use the visual reminder that poo happens. I know this person was driving dangerously, but even if your driving perfectly something/someone could get you involved in a accident. Everyone be safe this weekend, and BUCKLE UP!!! Or to the motorcycle community, WEAR your GEAR!!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2646759011026116686&q=motorcycle+crash&pl=true


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

OMG! that video is quite shocking! 

I always wear my seatbelt and always have!


WE have just had a bad accident here in my town where a young guy (age 14) and he died. I think its very important for everyone to understand the need for seatbelts.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

I was in a very bad accident where the State Troopers told me, if I had been wearing a seat belt, I would have been killed instantly. Not having one on saved my life as I was throw clear. 

BUT.....I ALWAYS WEAR MY SEAT BELT! The chances are slim an accident such of mine will happen. Your chances are drastically increased in an accident if you ARE WEARING A SEAT BELT. 

Sorry for the caps...just trying to stress a point. 

I will be showing that video to my son. Thanks for posting it. 
Kathy


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

ummm yuck..

I was so busy watching crashing flying metal the first time around, I totally missed the person...


----------



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

I use to think that it was my choice if I wanted to wear my seatbelt or not, the only one it would hurt was me, I wish I could find a clip like that of the accident where the teenager in the back seat decided not to wear his belt, Everyone else in the car had there seatbelt on. The boy did make it but the driver who was sitting in front of him died from having his neck broken by the boy flying over the drivers seat and into the windshield. otherwise everyone whould of walked away.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah, sometimes its a hit and miss thing - my dad was in a loggin truck accident years ago and if he had of been wearing a seat belt, he would have been killed. Kinda like, damned if you do, damned if you dont!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Ohh! thats gonna leave a mark.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Its true that there isn't anything out there that will work 100% of the time. Like the person in the link, if they were buckled in they might have ended up with their head/spine crushed/compacted from the roof caving in. Its always a crap shoot, so why not stack the odds in your favor.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Ohh! thats gonna leave a mark.



Why yes, yes it will. lol


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Ohh! thats gonna leave a mark.


OMG, I just spit beer all over my monitor! LMAO!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Well you are probably right, if he was wearing his seat belt, he would have died anyways. Honestly, I don't feel one bit sorry for the guy, it was his own dumb fault. I feel sorry for the horror that the person has to live with that ran him over. He was probably dead when he hit the pavement, but had to have some big damage if he wasn't dead yet, from that car running him over.


Look at this one. I saw this one I tv. I think the seat belt couldn't have saved him here. the story is, that he was running from the cops because he stole a lawnmower, you can see it in the bed of the truck. Some people are such morons!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3550112714600566941&q=car+%5Ccrash&pl=true

Oh, btw, he died...

Another one...not wearing his seat belt...

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9210740458531367211&q=car+%5Ccrash&pl=true


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Those videos are horrible. I always wear my seatbelt. My brother was in an accident similar to the first video shown, only he was in the backseat of the car. The doctors that treated him said if he was wearing his seatbelt, he would have been dead.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Did that guy die?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> Did that guy die?


Yea he did not have one of those spiffy helmets like you do in the picture you posted.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I've seen those two clips also. The dude in the second one now knows what its like to be a pair of socks in the dryer.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Yea he did not have one of those spiffy helmets like you do in the picture you posted.



(chuckle) Thats a good one.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Did the person who flew out of the car die? First flew into the air 15 ft, then got hit by a car...


----------

